

Tell HN: iPhone app update approved in less than 6 hrs on a Sunday - janj

I submitted an update for one of my iPhone apps this afternoon, probably after 1:00pm. I just noticed it has been approved and is now available for sale, less than 6 hrs later. It was a pretty big update that I did not think would be available until after the holidays so I'm a little shocked. Has this happened to anyone else? Does it maybe have something to do with the holiday break that's coming up?
======
kgutteridge
Apps appeared to go through very quickly last year just after the store
reopened, I think this is probably down to most businesses have been organized
enough to submit well in advance of xmas, so it just leaves the indies who are
submitting either side of the store shut down

------
kingofspain
My first submission went in on a friday aft (5pm-ish) and was approved tuesday
morning. This was maybe 5 months ago.

I had expected much longer given the horror stories but I suspect they just
shout a bit louder.

------
mbenjaminsmith
I had a first time approval come through this Saturday. It was only 2 - 3 days
after it was submitted. I did think that was pretty fast.

